# captain's chair



## LV4-26

Hi everyone,
I'm looking for a decent french translation of
_captain's chair_
I'm far for being an expert in furniture. So if someone could help me...
J'ai pensé à "cabriolet" mais il me semble que les fauteuils dits "cabriolets" sont toujours rembourrés. 
Pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas "a captain's chair", ça ressemble à ça :
http://www.radford.edu/shopru/capchair.html
(for the attention of moderators : I can delete the link as soon as asked if it's a problem.)

thks in advance
Jean-Michel


----------



## la grive solitaire

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> I'm looking for a decent french translation of
> _captain's chair_
> I'm far for being an expert in furniture. So if someone could help me...
> J'ai pensé à "cabriolet" mais il me semble que les fauteuils dits "cabriolets" sont toujours rembourrés.
> Pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas "a captain's chair", ça ressemble à ça :
> http://www.radford.edu/shopru/capchair.html
> (for the attention of moderators : I can delete the link as soon as asked if it's a problem.)
> 
> thks in advance
> Jean-Michel




une chaise capitaine ?


----------



## LV4-26

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> une chaise capitaine ?


Could it be _that_ simple ?
C'est bien une expression déjà entendue ou vue ?
(I have not seen it in atlif, either at "chaise" or at "capitaine")
Thanks anyway.


----------



## Eddie

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé...



> Professeur Stephen Hawking était sur le sort de Paramount pour la version visuelle du film " une brève histoire de temps ". Il a été donné une excursion du positionnement, et quand ils ont atteint le positionnement de passerelle, il a commencé à tapoter quelque chose qu'il a voulu dire par son synthétiseur de voix. Après environ une minute, il a indiqué que " pourriez vous me prendre hors de ma chaise et me mettre dans la chaise du capitaine? " Maintenant, Hawking * jamais * demande à être pris hors de sa chaise, ainsi de ceci était clairement une affaire très.
> source


 
Hope that helps.


----------



## la grive solitaire

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Could it be _that_ simple ?
> C'est bien une expression déjà entendue ou vue ?
> (I have not seen it in atlif, either at "chaise" or at "capitaine")
> Thanks anyway.




Oui, mais c'est rare.  :+)

See if this might help:  Go to:  conceptfinimeuble

then to meubles traditionnels

then to chaises


----------



## fetchezlavache

it's french canadian more than french from france, according to the url's of the sites you get when you google the words 'chaise capitaine'.


----------



## fetchezlavache

*eddie*, your example isn't valid, as it's simply a metaphor for 'to take charge'.


----------



## Eddie

Thank you, Fetchez. I have much to learn.


----------



## LV4-26

Thanks everybody
I have already tried finding photographs of chairs on french web pages but not deeply enough I believe. When I find a photo resembling the one I have for a captain's chair, there I'll have my translation!! That's how I do usually when it's an object.

Eddie, your text came from an online translator, didn't it ? I like them, online translators : they comfort me in the idea that the translating trade (I mean the human one) is not in danger yet.

OK, thks, la grive solitaire, I've found the web page you mentionned. But then it's canadian and I'm not sure the "french-french" would call it that way (Come to that, I'm not even sure they would call it at all, outside "fauteuil en bois")


----------



## Eddie

Hi, LV4-26!

No, I didn't use a machine translation. The text actually came from the source I quoted. But I did notice that the French text was a rather poor one. En tout cas, bonne réussite. And please share your final result with us.


----------



## LV4-26

Eddie said:
			
		

> And please share your final result with us.


Unfortunately, I've been googling like mad all evening (my evening=your afternoon) and though I did see a chair like the one I was looking for, they call it "fauteuil anglais". So I decided to google up "fauteuil anglais" for a confirmation but obviously it's not the right word. My next move will be to print the photo of the _captain's chair _and show it to my colleagues at work, perhaps they'll be able to put a french name on it.


----------



## Gil

Si les collègues n'ont jamais vu de chaise semblable et n'ont jamais eu à lui donner un nom quelconque, devront-ils lui donner un nom "french-french" ou se résigner à contaminer leur "french-french" avec du "french-canadian"?


----------



## Eddie

Thanks for keeping me posted. Now I'm as interested in finding out what the French equivalent is as you are.


----------



## LV4-26

Gil said:
			
		

> Si les collègues n'ont jamais vu de chaise semblable et n'ont jamais eu à lui donner un nom quelconque, devront-ils lui donner un nom "french-french" ou se résigner à contaminer leur "french-french" avec du "french-canadian"?


Merci, ça me donne une idée : je vais m'arranger pour que le roman que je traduis ne soit publié qu'au Québec..
D'autre part, c'est bien vu, tout le problème est là : je suis sûr d'avoir déjà vu des chaises (des fauteuils, plutôt) comme celle-là en France mais je ne les ai jamais nommées.


----------



## Gil

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Merci, ça me donne une idée : je vais m'arranger pour que le roman que je traduis ne soit publié qu'au Québec..
> D'autre part, c'est bien vu, tout le problème est là : je suis sûr d'avoir déjà vu des chaises (des fauteuils, plutôt) comme celle-là en France mais je ne les ai jamais nommées.


Si l'action du roman se déroule en Californie, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'utiliser un vocabulaire montréalais ou marseillais.
Je dois admettre que je n'ai jamais utilisé de nom particulier pour ce type de fauteuil  (ou de chaise).  Je croyais avoir acheté un "lit capitaine", mais l'OQLF  appelle cela un "lit-bateau".  

Par ailleurs, pour le "captain's chair", il y avait quelque chose et les synonymes donnés te seront peut-être utiles.
Domaine(s) :
 - mobilier
      siège
anglais
français
captain's chair  
fauteuil de capitaine n. m.
Définition :
Wooden chair with low, rounded back rail supported by spindles; usually has arm rests; has turned legs braced by stretcher. 
Sous-entrée(s) : 
synonyme(s)
   boatswain's chair 
   mate's chair 
[1986]


----------



## Cath.S.

Pour la forme générale et celle du siège, c'est ce que l'on appelait dans le temps un *fauteuil de bureau*.






(heureusement, notre époque en fabrique de plus comfortables! )


Un fauteuil à barreaux?
http://www.happy-wood.fr/sieges%20teck/sieges%20teck.htm
Ou un... hrmmm... un fauteuil de bureau à barreaux? 

Edit : à l'attention de Gil
Voici un exemple de ce que l'on appelle un fauteuil de capitaine :





On ose espèrer que la traversée ne durait pas des semaines - surtout lorsque l'on sait que celui-ci est en fer forgé!


----------



## Gil

egueule said:
			
		

> Pour la forme générale et celle du siège, c'est ce que l'on appelait dans le temps un *fauteuil de bureau*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (heureusement, notre époque en fabrique de plus comfortables! )
> 
> 
> Un fauteuil à barreaux?
> http://www.happy-wood.fr/sieges%20teck/sieges%20teck.htm
> Ou un... hrmmm... un fauteuil de bureau à barreaux?
> 
> Edit : à l'attention de Gil
> Voici un exemple de ce que l'on appelle un fauteuil de capitaine :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On ose espèrer que la traversée ne durait pas des semaines - surtout lorsque l'on sait que celui-ci est en fer forgé!



Je n'ose imaginer sur quoi s'est assis mon ancêtre qui a traversé l'étang au XVIIe siècle.


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:
			
		

> Je n'ose imaginer sur quoi s'est assis mon ancêtre qui a traversé l'étang au XVIIe siècle.


Sans doute certains jugeaient-ils préférable de faire la traversée debout.


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> (heureusement, notre époque en fabrique de plus comfortables! )


C'est bien le problème! Du coup, quand on saisit "fauteuil de bureau" dans google, il y a un gros tri à faire!

merci beaucoup egueule et gil. le "fauteuil de bureau" me va assez bien (même s'il risque d'induire le lecteur en erreur : il imaginera tout de suite les "plus comfortables" - à moins d'ajouter "en bois"). En plus, sa photo ressemble très fort à celle du "captain's chair.  Mais "fauteuil à barreaux" me plait peut-être plus encore : je vais voir ce qu'en pense google. En tout cas, l'image suggérée est nette, précise et immédiate.


----------



## LV4-26

fauteuil à barreaux (ou fauteuil barreaux)






captain's chair


Pas mal, non ? 
Merci encore.
Jean-Michel

PS : eddie, I think we've got it at last!!


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> it's french canadian more than french from france, according to the url's of the sites you get when you google the words 'chaise capitaine'.


 
Fetchez is absolutely right, the "chaise capitaine" is the term used in Quebec. When you buy a dining room set here you usually buy the table plus 3 or 5 "chaises" plus 1 "chaise (or fauteuil) capitaine", which I guess was reserved in the (not-so) old times for the father (the "boss"... yeah, right...) of the family... Needless to say when I bought my dining room set, I bought 6 chairs, and NO captain chair... there's no captain per se in my home.... well, except maybe myself but then my hubby would have been the one disagreeing....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess the translation would be une chaise à accoudoirs.


----------



## Agnès E.

Pardon, Jabote, mais une chaise à accoudoirs, cela s'appelle... un fauteuil !


----------



## LV4-26

Jabote said:
			
		

> une chaise à accoudoirs.


This is the exact definition of what we simply call "un fauteuil", irrespective of the precise shape or style of this fauteuil.

Funny to notice, when you look at the pictures, that the captain's chair is more like what we call "un fauteuil" than the "fauteuil à barreaux" itself (the back is "leaning" a little bit more, it's more curved)
I suppose the english will use the word "armchair" only when it is upholstered.
True ?

edit : oops..someone answered before me once again


----------



## Jabote

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Pardon, Jabote, mais une chaise à accoudoirs, cela s'appelle... un fauteuil !


 
Oui, merci du renseignement Agnes, mais si tu dis fauteuil, tu donnes une idée de confort moelleux que n'a pas DU TOUT la fameuse chaise à accoudoirs, parce qu'une chaise capitaine comme on les appelle ici n'est jamais rembourrée, elle est toujours en bois. Hence my use of "chaise" à accoudoirs, ne vous déplaise...


----------



## Eddie

A la bonne heure! Now I need that chair to rest in after all of this searching.


----------



## Cath.S.

Eddie said:
			
		

> A la bonne heure! Now I need that chair to rest in after all of this searching.


Eddie, you'd better find some much more comfortable piece of furniture!


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> Eddie, you'd better find some much more comfortable piece of furniture!


 
Hi egueule, tu m'enlèves les mots de la bouche !


----------



## Gil

Jabote said:
			
		

> Oui, merci du renseignement Agnes, mais si tu dis fauteuil, tu donnes une idée de confort moelleux que n'a pas DU TOUT la fameuse chaise à accoudoirs, parce qu'une chaise capitaine comme on les appelle ici n'est jamais rembourrée, elle est toujours en bois. Hence my use of "chaise" à accoudoirs, ne vous déplaise...



Je ne sais plus.  Je crois que je préfère la chaise amiral

http://www.thecampingsource.com/catalog/coleman_captain_chair_2050767.htm


----------



## Eddie

LV's photo of the chair didn't look all that bad. It's not the iron one shown in an earlier post.


----------



## Quantz

Just chiming in :

http://www.antiquites-en-france.com/item/28643/fauteuil-dit-quot-de-capitainequot

http://www.la-timonerie-antiquites....l-039-039-capitaine-039-039-en-acajou-et-cuir

http://www.mcq.org/fr/patrimoine/trouvailles/detailActivite.php?idSEv=w143-171

http://www.isachotelier.com/fr/catalog/2-9-273.html


----------

